# Female rat never in heat?



## Qku. (Apr 29, 2011)

Hi everyone.
I was a little unsure to where I'd put this topic, behavior or health, but this seems like the better choice.

So, I'm a first time rat owner and had my rats a little over half a year now. They're both relatively healthy, although they did have to take antibiotics because of breathing problems a few months ago, but that seems to be gone now. Anyway, the other day the younger of my two rats (Mar, about 7-8 months old) was in heat again and was fluttering her ears when I realised my other rat, Foelie (9-10 months) hasn't been in heat for _months_. The last time she was fluttering her ears, jumping around and even mounted Mar a few times. She gets handled and petted daily, and I always tickle her backside to check. I know female rats are in heat fairly often, but I don't know what it means when they're not. Is there any reason why that would be? Foelie is a bit skittish and also a bit skinny. She's not really underweight as far as I know, she's a small rat and weighs about 250-260gr. She seems to be eating and drinking well, and takes treats. Not sure if that's relevant, but it can't hurt to give as much information as possible, I guess.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Some rats have very quiet heats and the only way to tell is to check their vagina. A rat in heat will be darker, bluish sometimes, and more open. Some rats don't show those overt signals like ear flutters, frog hopping or the back arch. If she's young, she's probably one who has silent heats, so I wouldn't worry too much. If she's older she may not have heats anymore, but might still be fertile so don't take any chances with intact males.


----------



## Qku. (Apr 29, 2011)

Oh, okay. She's about 10 months. She's had about two or three ear-flapping and back-arching moments, but I guess they can change into silent heats? I guess I'll be checking her uh.. backside here and there, then  Anyway, thanks!


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Qku. said:


> Oh, okay. She's about 10 months. She's had about two or three ear-flapping and back-arching moments, but I guess they can change into silent heats? I guess I'll be checking her uh.. backside here and there, then  Anyway, thanks!


I can post a pic of a girl in heat if you like?


----------



## Qku. (Apr 29, 2011)

lilspaz68 said:


> I can post a pic of a girl in heat if you like?


Oh, yes, that would be helpful.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)




----------

